# Dream NGD: 7-string Strat w/ Fender Masterbuilt Content



## cardinal (Aug 8, 2015)

Pics first:



























Specs:
Neck: Fender Masterbuilt, quartersawn maple, ebony board
Body: two-piece alder
Bridge: locking Schaller unit (like the Fender Deluxe Strats used, but with 7 strings)
Pickups: Lollar Dirty Blonde Set

Plays like an absolute dream. Neck was intended for a NAMM piece but the guitar never was completed. The bridge is from the Fender Custom Shop too, but they never used them (apparently they weren't stamped with the Floyd markings so couldn't be used). 

Took for ever to get this together but worth the wait, for me at least.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Mangle (Aug 8, 2015)

What are the specs on that there neck? If'n you don't mind?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2015)

Holy fvcking absolute killing  in the name of... Good gawd  damn I want it!


----------



## celticelk (Aug 8, 2015)

Epic. Give us some 7-string funk!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks guys!



Mangle said:


> What are the specs on that there neck? If'n you don't mind?



It's a 25.5" scale with Dunlop 6000 frets. It's on the thin side with a pretty narrow heel (around 2.5 inches) and typical nut width (48 mm). I never bothered to measure the thickness of the neck. Oh yeah, it had a 10-12" compound radius


----------



## Edika (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## celticelk (Aug 8, 2015)

If you ever want to sell that, you know where to find me.


----------



## Mangle (Aug 8, 2015)

cardinal said:


> I never bothered to measure the thickness of the neck.


My eye isn't the best, especially considering it's just a picture on a computer screen but it doesn't appear to have the brutal radius that some strats are known for?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2015)

Brutal radius? You mean the comfy, hand-hugging radius?


----------



## Mangle (Aug 8, 2015)

Whoops, didn't consider that it might be a bone of contention. Not my intention to create any kind of incident or further any kind of ongoing debate.... was just wondering about any perfunctory changes to accomodate the addition of the extra string. Pardon...

After all it is an absolutely gorgeous guitar and I can only imagine the build quality....HNGD for sure!!!!


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Aug 8, 2015)

Speechless...Wow...HNGD!

On a side note: Max, can this be submitted for GOTM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 8, 2015)

SeditiousDissent said:


> Speechless...Wow...HNGD!
> 
> On a side note: Max, can this be submitted for GOTM?



Hell yeah it can!!!


----------



## PBGas (Aug 8, 2015)

That is fantastic! Congrats and well done! Love the locking bridge!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 8, 2015)

PBGas said:


> That is fantastic! Congrats and well done! Love the locking bridge!



Thanks! I was torn on using the bridge or not. I prefer the screw-mount bridges over the 2-point type, but this is the only bridge I could find that was all steel like a Strat bridge should be. So I went for it. 

I've only seen three of these bridges. I have two, and I've seen one other used on a Chris Forsage build.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 8, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Love the burst + cream knobs and pup covers, very vintage!!!

Also where did you get the body?


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2015)

Details!

How does one acquire (used?) fender custom shop parts like that without ordering a full custom and waiting 5 years?


----------



## kmanick (Aug 8, 2015)

well now....that's not something you see every day
Very nice , Congrats, how are the pickups they've got in it?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2015)

Mangle said:


> Whoops, didn't consider that it might be a bone of contention. Not my intention to create any kind of incident or further any kind of ongoing debate.... was just wondering about any perfunctory changes to accomodate the addition of the extra string. Pardon...



No need for the royal apology  especially when something like that is completely subjective, and I'm not really the pick-your-posts-apart debating type. 

But I second the request for some funk clips!


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 9, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Thanks! I was torn on using the bridge or not. I prefer the screw-mount bridges over the 2-point type, but this is the only bridge I could find that was all steel like a Strat bridge should be. So I went for it.
> 
> I've only seen three of these bridges. I have two, and I've seen one other used on a Chris Forsage build.



Did you talk to Fender about how many 7 strings they have made in their Custom Shop? Were any of them "Master Built"? This may be a true "first" in the world of 7 string guitars: a Fender Custom Shop "Master Built" 7 String Stratocaster .


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 9, 2015)

All the want.

All of it.

Just... absolutely all the want.

Jesus.


----------



## Fathand (Aug 9, 2015)

Which master builder put it together?

And in true SS.org fashion, I will say that a relic job would make it even more cool. 

...just kidding.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 9, 2015)

Given To Fly said:


> Did you talk to Fender about how many 7 strings they have made in their Custom Shop? Were any of them "Master Built"? This may be a true "first" in the world of 7 string guitars: a Fender Custom Shop "Master Built" 7 String Stratocaster .



So only the neck (and bridge) are Fender. Jason Davis was building this for a NAMM show but left Fender before completing it. From what I understand, there wasn't much interest from any other masterbuilder in a 7-string so no one else jumped in. 

Fender has built at least 4 or 5 Masterbuilt 7-string "Strats" for Maestro Alex Gregory. They're not traditional Strats in that they have 24 frets, so the neck pickup is pushed farther back than normal.


----------



## max3000 (Aug 9, 2015)

Seriously dude, we need to hear it!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 9, 2015)

Quick shot with its new best bud (Recto) and that brother that went a bit wild back in the day (Charvel).


----------



## russmuller (Aug 9, 2015)

cardinal said:


> So only the neck (and bridge) are Fender. Jason Davis was building this for a NAMM show but left Fender before completing it. From what I understand, there wasn't much interest from any other masterbuilder in a 7-string so no one else jumped in.
> 
> Fender has built at least 4 or 5 Masterbuilt 7-string "Strats" for Maestro Alex Gregory. They're not traditional Strats in that they have 24 frets, so the neck pickup is pushed farther back than normal.



Toshi Iseda also has a 7-string strat from Fender (which he has listed for sale ATM if you check out his FB page). I'm not sure how many 1-off guitars they may have done for artists over the years.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 9, 2015)

cardinal said:


> Pics first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations and happy NGD!!!!!! What a beauty! I usually don't care for strats, but that thing just looks clean and classy.

How long did it take you to get a hold of this axe?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 9, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Toshi Iseda also has a 7-string strat from Fender (which he has listed for sale ATM if you check out his FB page). I'm not sure how many 1-off guitars they may have done for artists over the years.



Yeah, I've seen that one but never realized it was Toshi's. I thought it was another of Alex Gregory's guitars.

EDIT: actually, this is one of the first prototypes for Gregory. I think it has a 25" scale and a high A string. If you get a good look at the bridge, it looks intonated for a high A. A very cool guitar, but not a typical Strat.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 9, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Congratulations and happy NGD!!!!!! What a beauty! I usually don't care for strats, but that thing just looks clean and classy.
> 
> How long did it take you to get a hold of this axe?



I stumbled into the neck and spend what feels like a year finding ways to get the rest of it. Even the tuners (Gotohs) took forever to get since I ended up having to order from Japan.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 9, 2015)

You made me a very happy man, seeing another 7-string strat out in the world! Keep on playing that baby until your fingers fall off. \m/


----------



## esp_eraser (Aug 10, 2015)

Pretty sweet. Love that it's retained it's classic colours and look as a strat bar the 7th string.


----------



## Curt (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, that's perfection. Absolute perfection. I have been head over heels PRS stuff lately, but you cannot go wrong with a strat. Especially one with a neck that came out of the custom shop, lollars, and that rather nice looking bridge. I'd vote for this as GOTM in a heartbeat.


----------



## possumkiller (Aug 10, 2015)

Finally a seven stringed strat done right


----------



## Jorock (Aug 12, 2015)

Very nice, a classy looking guitar!


----------



## Scordare (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice guitar dude..damn. Bet that plays awesome. You've been really pushing me to finish my Strat VII. I remember the Forsage 7 strat with that trem, it was nice too, but yours is more of an authentic strat.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks man! I love the Squier VIIs too. Here are a few of mine in their current incarnations:


----------



## Metal Mortician (Aug 18, 2015)

Classy. As. Hell.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Aug 28, 2015)

Scordare said:


> I remember the Forsage 7 strat with that trem, it was nice too


Can confirm, it's very nice 

Nice score. Hell of a job putting it together, a lot of that stuff isn't easy to come by to put it mildly. Bet it plays like a dream!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 28, 2015)

Why in the name of all the Gods did i see this now?!

Cardinal you have two of the sexiest strat shaped 7 string guitars. Your master-built is the shiz, bonus points for the tobacco sunburst finish.

Dat San Dimas though 

HNGD man enjoy the fun and know I'm SUPER envious.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 9, 2015)

That Strat is stunning and classy as fcuk
Beautiful guitar dude 
Congrats


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 11, 2015)

Forget about those guitars! I gotta have that chrome triple rec!

Killer stuff!


----------



## cardinal (Sep 24, 2015)

Best frenemies?


----------



## celticelk (Sep 24, 2015)

HNNNNNGGH


----------



## Fathand (Sep 25, 2015)

That pic.... When the ERG boom started that's all Fender and Gibson really had to do to get in the game early - classic looks + 1 string. Gibson got in really late, and Fender still hasn't done it (out of the CS). 

I know they don't really have to, because they can sell the '59 LP reissues and AV strats all day long.. but still. It shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 25, 2015)

^^^ And then as soon as Gibson did it, everyone was all "ewwww, no one wants a Gibson-scale 7-string!" Can't win for losing.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2015)

celticelk said:


> ^^^ And then as soon as Gibson did it, everyone was all "ewwww, no one wants a Gibson-scale 7-string!" Can't win for losing.



You know, it's funny - the Epi Custom 7 string that Noodles had was crap, and the B sounded like flub, but the LP7 he bought sounds fantastic, including the B. Same string gauges. 

I guess quality wood makes a difference?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 25, 2015)

...oh, and that Strat is awesome, BTW.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 26, 2015)

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Sep 26, 2015)

You know, I don't usually go for traditional colors on guitar body tops, but there's something strangely satisfying on a 7-string Fender strat, like it's just another Fender strat...with that one more string.

Ultra Happy New Guitar Day!


----------

